# making money



## rhi (Dec 27, 2006)

is anybody here have a clothing brand? can you make money having your own brand? i just make enough money to survive and i work like a muthrfukre everyday, cant get the thing poppin!


----------



## ezilla (Feb 27, 2007)

It takes ALOT of work to get things going. You have to really push your product in as many places as you can. Keep at it and welcome to the "get rich quick" t-shirt business.


----------



## dave1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I was searching through a reggae links page and found a cool reggae radio
station and then I noticed that it had a link "our store". So I clicked on it and found that they had a cafe shop which they had put they're log on everything.
It seemed like a very popular station and they probably due well selling from the shop.
Right now I'm searching for a web site that has a good page rank to see if they would be willing to let me create t-shirts and gifts to promote they're business. Hey this could be the answer everyone's looking for.


----------



## rhi (Dec 27, 2006)

how much should i sell a hevyweight urban t-shirt with an oversized print with 3 or 4 coulours printer with waterbased ink, i sell them 40$ to my friends and friends of my friends but how much a store would pay for that?


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

rhi said:


> how much should i sell a hevyweight urban t-shirt with an oversized print with 3 or 4 coulours printer with waterbased ink, i sell them 40$ to my friends and friends of my friends but how much a store would pay for that?


Half of the retail price is a good place to start.


----------



## rhi (Dec 27, 2006)

true. j


----------



## rachel0814 (Apr 1, 2008)

rhi said:


> how much should i sell a hevyweight urban t-shirt with an oversized print with 3 or 4 coulours printer with waterbased ink, i sell them 40$ to my friends and friends of my friends but how much a store would pay for that?


haha  that is depond on yourself


----------



## RegularJOE (Oct 26, 2007)

dave1 said:


> I was searching through a reggae links page and found a cool reggae radio
> station and then I noticed that it had a link "our store". So I clicked on it and found that they had a cafe shop which they had put they're log on everything.
> It seemed like a very popular station and they probably due well selling from the shop.
> Right now I'm searching for a web site that has a good page rank to see if they would be willing to let me create t-shirts and gifts to promote they're business. Hey this could be the answer everyone's looking for.


This thought seems to have potential !


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

If you can get $40 a tee, try a show or some type of event that will have the type of customer you seek. That way you get the full $40 and not half.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

You are working hard.....please explain what you are doing everyday so we do not tell you to do things you are already doing. 

Tons of things you can do to promote sales.....let us know....we can help I promise...


----------

